# 4 Pompanos on Saturday



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got to the beach for our last day of fishing for a couple of weeks. Had our usual full load of 150 or so sand fleas. Got set up around 7:30 am. Right away we noticed the black flies were way worse than the last 2 days. Had our DEET and fly swatters and they were working over time! First catch was a small ling about 12-14” long. Next we had a couple of remoras and a cat. Had a small hit and thought I’d reel in another remora but it was a nice 16” pompano. Number two and three pompanos came pretty quick after that with some lady fish in between. We could hardly sit in our beach chairs under the umbrella for the black flies. It was unbearable!! Caught one more pompano before we threw in the towel because of the black flies around 11 am. Was hoping for one more permit for the week but thankful for what we caught. Thanks JC


----------



## Bro-ker (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice. Always wanted to catch them in the surf but havent had any luck yet.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Such good table fare.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

NICE!!!
Where were you fishin at?
And your a mans man for dealing with them flies for that long- screw that


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

andrethegiant said:


> NICE!!!
> Where were you fishin at?
> And your a mans man for dealing with them flies for that long- screw that


 
Orange Beach/Gulf Shores Area...


----------

